# PA 2022 FALL MUSHROOM FINDS



## PickinFungi (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll start it off this year. Few small young hens. They were already starting to dry out and really no rain in the forecast so I harvested them. Also found a few pawpaws. I call that a good evening out. Area was about 15 or so miles east of Pittsburgh. It's still really dry in the woods.


----------



## PickinFungi (Apr 18, 2017)

Should be good next week with the rain from the hurricane this weekend and cooler temps!


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I hope you are right. This summer has really been slow for me in central Pa. No Black Trumpets , very few chanterelles, one chicken. I have been seeing a lot of honey mushrooms starting, but I usually don't harvest them. None of my hen trees are showing any signs yet, I just hope they are late.


----------



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

I hope your right also. You usually see chickens growing like weeds, yet ive only found a few. And Ive not seem signs of hems yet either, nor any of my work mates that hunt them. Minus a small one here or there. Conditions seem to be favorable in western PA. Keep on hoping and checking.


----------



## PickinFungi (Apr 18, 2017)

Gave it 3 days from the start of the rain Saturday. Thought maybe a few buds at least. Completely skunked. Will be up on the Laurel ridge this weekend. Maybe there will be something up there. It's usually a later season though. Who knows.....


----------



## DanCB (Jul 4, 2018)

PickinFungi said:


> Gave it 3 days from the start of the rain Saturday. Thought maybe a few buds at least. Completely skunked. Will be up on the Laurel ridge this weekend. Maybe there will be something up there. It's usually a later season though. Who knows.....


Went out to reliable hen spots on Saturday. Lots of chickens; harvested some young ones. Not a hen in sight!


----------



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope the hens are just late this year, I just checked most of my spots where i found a ton last year around this time and not a 1 to be found. Found 1 chicken and thats it. The honeys didnt even produce around here.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I found three hens at one of my spots yesterday. There wasn't any sign at all a week ago and now they were opened up and prime to pick. This was in Snyder county About 15lbs total


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

It's been really hit and miss for me. Here's a little story. The first year that I decided to put hens on the bucket list, I remembered that my step-Grandma used to live in a neighborhood near a local metropark. There was a neighborhood guy who would go into the park, find hens, and give her some that he had cleaned. I checked out the map, and found a parking area below a pavilion in that area, and went and checked it out. I found multiple hens around many different oaks growing along the creek down there. That was a great year, and nothing has matched it since.

I also remember it as a rather wet year. I don't know what moisture levels have to do with hen production since they are parasites on the oak tree, and don't really depend on rainfall. However, the oak tree does, so that might affect things.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

shroomsearcher said:


> It's been really hit and miss for me. Here's a little story. The first year that I decided to put hens on the bucket list, I remembered that my step-Grandma used to live in a neighborhood near a local metropark. There was a neighborhood guy who would go into the park, find hens, and give her some that he had cleaned. I checked out the map, and found a parking area below a pavilion in that area, and went and checked it out. I found multiple hens around many different oaks growing along the creek down there. That was a great year, and nothing has matched it since.
> 
> I also remember it as a rather wet year. I don't know what moisture levels have to do with hen production since they are parasites on the oak tree, and don't really depend on rainfall. However, the oak tree does, so that might affect things.


I don't think moisture causes them not to fruit but I noticed some years when the humidity was real low they would barely come up and dry up. I was afraid that was going to happen this year in my area but they must have just a little late due to the warmer temps.


----------



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just got back from a long walk to one of my go to spots that i found over 20 hens at. Not a single one or any kind of mushroom for that matter. This is in Perry. Been checking my closer spots every 3 days and nada. Either they will be late or wont fruit at all. Very disappointed in this years mushroom season. Even chants in my spots didnt produce a single one in spots i can fill many grocery bags full.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Breakfast this morning, hens, onions, and eggs with a couple splashes of Franks hot sauce.


----------



## DanCB (Jul 4, 2018)

No luck with the muzzle loader this morning but found this beauty 8 yards from my stand.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

The leaves are really coming down in my area. That makes the hens a lot harder to find. Thats a nice one Dan.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

While muzzleloader hunting with my grandson yesterday we found these. I have never found Black Trumpets this late in the year before.


----------



## PickinFungi (Apr 18, 2017)

Out on Saturday. Was late to the game I bet by only a couple hours on 2 that I found last year, already harvested.  Checked a few other spots and nothing- not a single mushroom of any kind anywhere. As an indirect search I check craigslist this time of the year for people selling hens, none for sale within a 50 mile radius. There are usually 2 or 3 ads. I think most places are just too dry lately.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

There are still some hen of the woods that are prime. Found these on a tree that has been a very consistent producer for many years. I thought that it was going to miss this year but today there were two. Not real big but still a couple of pounds each. This was in Mifflin County


----------

